# Motorcyclist assaults cyclist on Skyline Blvd



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

On Sunday October 21, a cyclist was assaulted by a motorcyclist on Skyline Blvd as he was riding. A group of cyclists were riding in the Oakland Hills along Skyline heading south on Skyline toward the Joaquin Skyline intersection. They were up near the flat section in the park before the long descent to the intersection. 

A motorcyclist approached the cyclists as they were going over the last small rise and riding at a good pace. According to the cyclists the motorcyclist grabbed one cyclist by the shoulder and pushed him off the road. The cyclist has two breaks in his collarbone and two breaks in his scapula along with road rash.

The motorcyclist was described as riding a red sport bike with a red and black outfit. If anyone sees a motorcyclist acting aggressively in the Oakland Hills please contact the police.


----------

